# Getting reptiles from abroad



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi everyone

You know how you can go to the HAMM show (Germany) in the car and bring back reptiles quite freely? Is there anywhere else you can do this?


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

well im not up to date on the laws of the min, i think they are about to or have just changed but seeing as Germany is part of the United Nations, i would imagin it would be the same for the whole of Europe? may be wrong though, wher did you have in mind?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

nimeagen, houten, hamm, amstelveen, belgium, there are quite a few shows now


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

France, Belgium and Spain.. All I know is that the rules cant be as mad as the ones for the US!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

u.s. rules? could you clue me in? just curious.


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

HABU said:


> u.s. rules? could you clue me in? just curious.


I think she means from bringing US animals over here, apparently its quite expensive to do...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

that seems unfair to u.k. herpers since herps are cheaper here. getting one from the u.s. or say, spain, should be the same. is it u.k. laws or u.s. laws that make it expensive? anyone?


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

Im not saying it IS, but ive heard plenty of people complain over it...I think its probably only worth doing if you spend a few thousand punds or more....
One reason could be because you have to get them flown over, rather than drive over and get them and what-not.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread: victory:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

put it this way....i have done it twice and both times ive had to put down a mininum order of $1000-$1500 worth of geckos. I've then had to pay an extra 3-4 hundred POUNDS to get them over here...so it's worked out £700-800 a time for me...yeah im getting gorgeous leo's but its VERY VERY VERY expensive...


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol its ok Habu

Oh yeah, you have to pay the delivery taxes as well...and pay a tax going off the amount of goods you're carrying...another hundred quid or so is included in that £700-800 price. that also includs the vet at the airport checking them out once they've flown in


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

u.k. regulations, that's a shame. i wished i could send some of the stuff i catch to some of you folks since i go herping all summer. that would be fun but all those regulations and things i guess stop me. i even have a personal friend who is a vet. but all your tarrifs and things seem to block that. shame.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

actually no...

you can pick up a license quite easily...and if you accompany the lizards to the US you dont need a license at all!!

Basically, all you need to do is fill out some straight forward paperwork to get them over here. It just informs the US wildlife + animal people and also the UK ones here...if you're ever interested just pm me I know quite a bit about it. It's definitely not impossible. The only reason its so expensive is because the US breeders want to profit as much as possible due to the fact they have to ship!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

isnt there anyway you could sort out your own shipping? im sure you could find a cheaper courier than the breeders offer?


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

What so if I went over there, I could buy reps from shops/companys etc and bring them back with no fuss? What fees would have to be payed?

Cheers, Mike


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you can pm me and tell me what i must do and i can get it together on this end. i just don't want anyone to get in trouble there. and if anyone wants me to collect some things i would have to know what species so i can go to those habitats. also i have no prob with packing material. so let me know. be nice to have a what to catch list! p.s. i'm a very good collector. i have my secret spots!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you would ship f.o.b. right? or delta dash?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

KenMan said:


> What so if I went over there, I could buy reps from shops/companys etc and bring them back with no fuss? What fees would have to be payed?
> 
> Cheers, Mike


Its not exactly no fuss. As i said before there is paperwork and fees to be paid at the other end but the fee amount depends on the courier and the value of your reptiles


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

And Habu I will PM you and talk you through the basics so you can see what you think.. If you have msn or yahoo PM it to me and that might be easier hun x

Plus Royal Boa, you probably could find a cheaper courier but with it being in the US, these breeders usually use the best of the best and I'd never disagree with them on it because mine have always arrived in perfect condition...even hatchlings. At the end of the day, from the states its going to cost at least that of a flight


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well, i would just be pleased to do someone a favor being here in the states that is if anyone needs someone on this end. if if makes things more convenient. plus as i said before i do collect all kinds of things from ohio and kentucky and would get a kick if i was able to provide say a black rat snake or someting to a dedicated herper over there that would apprieciate those things. i'm not interested in profit, i'm retired and it gives me something to do. so anyone that gets it together e-mail me at [email protected] and i do have msn im. it would be a fun summer project and an excuse to go backpacking :lol2: i also use [email protected]


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

awwh if only there were more people like you willing to help us out!! haha...unfortunately compared to the us, especially in morphs, we can be a tiny bit behind! but ive emailed you with my msn so add me!! if anyone else wants to know more feel free to PM me...note im not too updated on european shipping of reptiles...only the americas and canada!!


----------



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok*

sorry to butt in .i just got a price for a blood red beardy from u.s,a 250 dollars ok not a bad price but deliverd to gatwick would cost another 600 dollars.oops fell off me chair:lol2: .o well maybe next year or the one after that etc etc:bash:


----------



## Lesley M (Oct 17, 2006)

Sell the wife & kids Pete :lol2: hehehe Just kiddin mate, how ya doin by the way? and cough, cough that list's getting longer mate... what happened to restraint lol


----------



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok*

alls well over here just need a bigger bloody house. hows them geckos doin any babys yet:lol2:


----------



## Lesley M (Oct 17, 2006)

another cough cough, :lol2: lara & lenny ended up as lara & lulu hehehehe and are at a friends atm having a party with a shared boyfriend :grin1: so I'll keep you informed of progress.... I just brought a carpet python, hands looking like pin cushions atm lol


----------



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok*

well il be buggerd im gonna go and poke that bloody bloke in the eye .sorry


----------



## Lesley M (Oct 17, 2006)

*no worries*

no worries mate I thought it was hilarious, worked out really good too as my mate couldn't get hold of any females....don't poke the poor bloke in the eye else how's he gonna sex any more reps :lol2:
By the way thread starter sorry for hijacking you thread I'll get my coat now before someone comes & pokes me in the eye : victory:


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Is there no-one you can team up with to share the costs?


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

slap said:


> sorry to butt in .i just got a price for a blood red beardy from u.s,a 250 dollars ok not a bad price but deliverd to gatwick would cost another 600 dollars.oops fell off me chair:lol2: .o well maybe next year or the one after that etc etc:bash:


you cant fly animals into gatwick,only heathrow/Manchester/glasgow depending which is your designated port of entry into the UK ie the closest
regards gaz


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Well if anyone would be doing an order then I'd go in it with you but I wouldn't be contributing much as it's coachwhips i want and they are worth almost nothing in the states.

Though it may be vindictiveness towards Habu to get him to catch them LOL

Seriously though I'd love some more masticophis, esp the pink ones and the easterns... oh and buttermilk racers... and... and... Well you get the idea.

If nothing else can you catch some whips and racers Habu and get pics up, plus pic's of the bites as well...lol.

Mike


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

I'M GOING SNAKE HUNTING TOMORROW, 82f.!! WHERE I AM GOING I'VE CAUGHT 
BLACK RACERS
GARTER SNAKES
GREEN SNAKES
BLK RAT SNAKES
NO. WATER SNAKES 
QUEEN SNAKES
BOX TURTLES
SNAPPING TURTLES
5 MINS. FROM MY HOUSE, THeY SHOULD BE OUT, THE GROUND IS WARM ENOUGH.


----------



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok*



gaz said:


> you cant fly animals into gatwick,only heathrow/Manchester/glasgow depending which is your designated port of entry into the UK ie the closest
> regards gaz


 soory heathrow


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

most breeders ship 2 heathrow...


----------

